# Trivia 10/1



## luckytrim (Oct 1, 2019)

trivia 10/1
DID YOU KNOW....
In the summer heat, the iron in France's Eiffel Tower expands,  making the
tower grow more than 6 inches.


1. Hatshepsut was quite different from most pharaohs. Why is  that?
2. Ancient Asia Minor is a geographic region located in the  south-western
part of Asia comprising most of what is present-day  .....
  a. - Iran
  b. - Turkmenistan
  c. - Bulgaria
  d. - Turkey
3. From the Punmaster;
How did the Medieval French Chef arrive at his restaurant  ?
4. Which 1982 hit tune's opening lines are, 'I am just a poor  boy, though my
story's seldom told,
I have squandered my resistance for a pocket full of mumbles,  such are
promises...'
5. How often does the Catholic Church say you MUST you go to  Confession?
6. In which country did the Tunguska Event occur  ?
  a. - China
  b. - Russia
  c. - Mongolia
  d. - Afghanistan
7.  Jean Renoir's was grand, Guns N' Roses wanted us to use  it, and Voltaire 
called it "the first of all pleasures". What is this thing  ?
8. Name the three most well-known actors to play the role of  the Joker ...

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Children and teens should avoid taking aspirin because of the  thinning of
the blood, which then carries less oxygen.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Hatshepsut was a woman
2. - d
3. A La Carte
4. 'The Boxer'
5. Once a Year
6. - b
7. Illusion
8. Cesar Romero, Jack Nicholson and Heath Ledger

CRAP !!
Children and teens should avoid taking aspirin because of  Reye's Syndrome, a
deadly disease that has been associated with children, teens  and even adults
who take aspirin for fever and pain. It is almost always  associated with a
previous viral infection, such as a cold, flu, or chicken pox.  All body
organs are affected, with the liver and brain suffering most  seriously. The
alternative is acetaminophen or ibuprofen.


----------

